# 2009 OGF Open Crappie Tournament - Registration is CLOSED! FIELD IS FULL



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio Game Fishing and Microspoons present the 5th annual OGF Open Crappie Tournament. We're back at Delaware Lake on Saturday, May 9th 2009 for another go at those slabs. Registration is limited to the first 50 teams, so register your team today as it will fill up quickly!​ 













 
We're also pleased that Land Big Fish and Microspoons are back as tournament sponsors again this year! Land Big Fish has donated (2) $75 gift cards to be awarded to the 1st place team, as well at (10) $15 gift cards for a random drawing of all tournament anglers. Microspoons will be providing sample packs of spoons for each team.​ 
** There will be no refunds issued past 5/1/09 in the event you withdraw from the tournament **​ 

*To register your team and view the tournament details click here.*​ 
*2009 Roster*​1. Misfit & Net - Big Fish
2. Kyle Dixon & Anthony Collura - Big Fish 
3. Shakedown & Partner - Big Fish
4. Big Daddy & Nick - Big Fish
5. Rex Stephens & Mark Contini - Big Fish 
6. Jeff Reiger & Brad - Big Fish
7. Timothy Markel & George Markel - Big Fish
8. Chopiq & Partner - Big Fish
9. James Zolciak & Michael Zolciak Jr. - Big Fish
10. Walt Pantea & partner - Big Fish
11. Triton175 & Mrs Triton175 - Big Fish
12. Terry Makowski & Michael Dillon - Big Fish
13. Nick Cenci & Michael Koesters - Big Fish
14. Sowbelly & Fishslim - Big Fish
15. DaleM and PatM - Big Fish
16. Richard & Kathleen Kuhn - Big Fish
17. Lundy & BigJoshy - Big fish
18. Chaunc & TO - Big Fish
19. Brian Panke & Kenny Hughes - Big Fish
20. Jack Mather & Mark Shutler - Big Fish
21. Swollengoat & Littleking - NO BIG FISH
22. Dennis Stone & Katie Stone Cropp - Big Fish
23. Mark Boyer & Mike Boyer - Big Fish
24. Buckeye Ron & CoachG - Big Fish
25. Bob Elko & Dan Elko - Big Fish
26. Clemm & Dodgeboy75 - Big Fish
27. Dallaspaco & Mike Shriner - Big Fish
28. Mike Sasala & Emily Joseph - Big Fish
29. Kenny Combs & Chris Frost - Big Fish
30. Mike Mitchell & Kang Ngim - NO BIG FISH
31. James Linville & Dwight Williams - NO BIG FISH
32. Biteme & Bitestalker - Big Fish
33. John Burley & Tina Burley - Big Fish
34. Darcie Briggs & Dan Schoolcraft - Big Fish
35. Devan Cropp & Partner - Big Fish
36. Joe Snyder & James Snyder - NO BIG FISH
37. Crittergitter & John Blue - Big Fish
38. Brad Driscoll & Cory Wolfe - Big Fish
39. John & Angie Dostal (The Muskeys!) - Big Fish
40. BigFishDreamer & Bill - Big Fish
41. Ben Winter & Jason Hanson - Big Fish
42. OSUFisherman & Wright7414 - Big Fish
43. Lynden Rakosky & Michael Spade - Big Fish
44. Gfunk & I-Dog - Big Fish
45. Steve Shoaf & Dan Pyles - Big Fish
46. Eugene & Gary Dudgeon - Big Fish
47. Rick Karosa & John Snyder - NO BIG FISH
48. Nicholas Burnsworth & Mike Heston - Big Fish
49. Jeff Tennant & Brian Nash - NO BIG FISH
50. Dave Shively & Chuck Dedo - Big Fish​


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Me and KatKing34 are in !


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

My team is in and so is wave warriors.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

My Team is in bring on the rain or snow or what ever it will do this year LoL


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I'm in this year. If anyone would like to share any GPS I'm all ears.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Teams 1-9 confirmed!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

No fair. I sent my payment in then I sent Wave's and he's in front of us. Just kidding we'll be ahead at the end and that's what counts. I like lucky 7.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Worked my butt off to earn that pole position! 

All I need now is some gps#s from guys like chopiq, chaunc, sowbelly & fishslim and we'll be good to go .


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

The Mrs. and I are in. Hoping to avenge last year's poor showing (I blame the weather on that).


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Woops...I goofed, and as a result adjusted the roster accordingly. I was looking at the paypal entries in the wrong order (ascending, not descending) so the boat numbers have been adjusted slightly. Sorry guys, I'm a little rusty this morning


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Sorry guys, I'm a little rusty this morning


now you know how i feel every morning


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Let's not confuse rusty with outright decayed


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

that wasn't nice


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah i know  I was always brought up to respect my elders actually...but there was a clause in that, stating "all bets are off when they try to kill you with smoking on O2"


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

KABOOM!!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

In again. Hoping to have a boat this year but the canoe will do if necessary. It just doesn't work too well when its pouring rain and there is 30 mph gusting winds.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay Net..... i'll share gps numbers with you. But i dont have any for Delaware. How about moving this tourney to my home lake. Hey Carl, i sent my money in this morning. I'm gonna bring a better rainsuit this year. Might just bring my ice armor suit too. Looking forward to having a good time again this year.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

chaunce,tee shirts and shorts will be the attire for the day this year
based on weather patterns for the previous 4 toureys,we're due for good weather
i doubt we''ll see another one like the first though,unless it's held in january


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd bring the Ice Armor! LOL


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Team Sumo ready for action!
(Swollengoat & Littleking)


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Surprised pics of Carver's Ark haven't surfaced yet.....


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Net said:


> All I need now is some gps#s from guys like chopiq, chaunc, sowbelly & fishslim and we'll be good to go .


Actually what you need is to make certain your *ahem* partner knows which is the live-well and which is the lake. 

(Only gripe I heard from his partner last year.)


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

SwollenGoat said:


> Actually what you need is to make certain your *ahem* partner knows which is the live-well and which is the lake.


Oh man are you saying what I think you're saying? :C


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! Less than 24 hours are we're at 24 teams. I would imagine this will fill in a matter of days, so get your registration in before it's full!!!!!


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Me and the boy (Nick) are in!!! Checks in the mail


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

28 as of 8am this morning....goin quick!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 18 spots left!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Only 15 left!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder for anyone sending checks...We post entries as the money is received, so if we fill this via paypal before we receive your check we will mail your check back to you. At the rate we're signing teams up at the show and online, I wouldn't be surprised if we're full by tomorrow.

You do NOT need a paypal account to register via paypal!! Only a credit card.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, took check out of mailbox and payed online. Thanks!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet...didn't want ya shut out, or anyone who was waitin on snail mail!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 11 spots left!!!! Get in before it's too late!!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

? are #23 and #25 Boyers a duplicate??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

looks that way to me.leave it to brandon


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

They came in 5 mins apart (paid twice), and I emailed them asking for clarification. Hadn't heard back (emailed them yesterday) and so to not stall other registrations, I added them in both spots. If they registered twice in error, I'll nuke the second entry and bump everyone up.

I may be dumb, but I'm not stupid


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I may be dumb, but I'm not stupid


well i..........................never mind.............here's your sign


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Use it for doughnuts and coffee. thanks Boyers for your generousity.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

ahh hahaha


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Check team 23+25....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Wave- read above. Not a misprint.


----------



## Mrs. Muskey (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys can't wait to see everyone, I'm gonna surprise the Captain by entering us in the tourny. I just paid online will be watching for our names to pop up.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

aha!!!you get to see me again
looking forward to seeing both of you again


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Miss you and can't wait to see you.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

sorry about that this is Mrs. Muskey i was just on under my name and it popped up with John's name. Just wanted to let you know john's not fluffy like that.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Just wanted to let you know john's not fluffy like that.


LOL.that's ok,i know he misses me too
are you bringing any pie this trip?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

10 spots left!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I saw that the BBC guys have an event on the same day at Indian Lake. Looks like we're all gunning for John and his bro. Though, Carl & Nick are a force to be reckoned with. Then, there's Chaunc and co. Oh and Slim and Sow. Dang, this is gonna be a great tourney. Oh yeah, I am certainly hoping for no rain or crazy winds for this year. I'll say though the weather was really nice last year...........for the weigh in.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We are down to 9 places in the tournament. Better get signed up today.
Once we reach 50 boats the tournament will be full and we will close registration.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Good Lord this filled up fast! Haha, I wasn't expecting to have to register for at least another month. I just submitted payment for my boat:
Jason Founds
Anthony Wright (wright7414)

WITH Big Fish


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

7 left.......


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Better get on that PayPal and get signed up! Gonna be a FUN one this year. I can feel it...


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry guys, I'm out. I should've checked my schedule more closley before commiting. Have a good time, be safe, AND CATCH LOTS OF NICE FISH!!!

Rob


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

down to 6.....


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey big d...tell the boy i said thanks for those seceret harnesses he made at the show..


----------



## Gfunk (Jun 3, 2004)

This will be my son's and my first tournament of any kind, hoping to get him started down the right path... look forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

4 left!!!!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Make that 5 left. Heard back from the Boyer's and removed their second entry, which bumps everyone up a number 25 and below.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

ok...back to 4 left


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

see yall at delware:G


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

3 more to go.....


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

that has to be the fastest field yet!! hope the weather is a little less harsh this year! 3'-5' waves in the 12' boat dont mix well maybe billybob7059 will buy us a bigger boat!! HINT HINT!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

2 left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Put me in! Totally new to this, but looks like fun! Chopiq told me all about it last year, and I couldn't resist.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

ROSTER IS FULL!!!! Any entries received via mail or paypal before I get a chance to kill the link, will be refunded.

See you guys in May!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I overnighted my entry- did you get it? I don't think I put a signature confirmation on it???

I'll stop by your house tonight with cash!

I paid by paypal too- did it not go through?

I talked to your wife she said that I was in?

I've been at the hospital with my brother in law the last three days, Ijust found the entry in his back pocket in the clothes he was wearing during the crash...can you help me out?

Why can't you just make it 55 teams or something?

My partner was supposed to pay for it- you can blame him, but I'm fishing, it's not my fault!

I know you got my entry...wait your telling me I didn't put the check in!?

I'll pay double~!

I was in jail! The CO told me he mailed it though!!!

...are you sure there are no more spots- even for me who has supported you throughout the years...

When my Mom got paid last week she told me to take the entry out of her check, she must have forgot...

Just ONE more!!!

Where do you live anyhow...


[email protected]
nip


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Rory, you KILL me!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nip,i can fix it for you.since you live closer to me,just bring me the money.don't forget the $50 late fee.i'm sorry about all the trouble,but late is late,so you gotta pay.that is per person,so double it if you have a partner.
just to show what a good sport i am,i'm willing to give up my pole position for another $50

ps.............CASH only


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

OMG Nip  

Absolutely spot on. That's hilarious.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

only but a few can REALLY appreciate it...

Best wishes with a SUPER event!!!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

So when does the smack talk start?


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

And so it begins......


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

May 9th is a lonnnng ways away but I'm always up for some good smack talk . Start another thread maybe?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

If anyone has a spot that comes open let me know.. just found out that we don't play on the day I thought, kids have prom that day....not saying I can catch fish but I might have some knowledge of Delaware... might.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Be careful guys ying6 will put you on the carp and catfish!!!! But still a good time in the boat glad i did not take him out crappie fishing with me on that lake.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I should've known....you share all your hot spots with a non-tourney guy and now he wants to play. Yeah I see how this works...


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll keep you in mind. My partner is still undecided about the date because of some out of town family stuff. If he falls through you just might, I say might , just be on some water that day!


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello everybody. Haven't been on in a while...late as usual. Will there be any activities for those not fishing on the water? If so, is there a cost, and what to bring? Thanks SB


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn get into the tournament  but just a little tip for everyone... i talked to the president and he decided due to economic hardship all the crappie in delaware lake has been shipped off to iraq. So there are no crappies in delaware lake you can just skip us


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Shari, nice to see you post. I hope you are doing OK these days. 

To answer your question, there are no onshore activities.

But there are places to crappie fish from shore. In fact at Delaware its very possible to make good catches from shore.


----------



## crappieben (Dec 2, 2007)

HELP !!!
Have tried to contact but no answers. Need to withdraw from tournament due to unforseen problems. HELP !!!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

HELP!!!!!! i fell down and can t get up!!!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm passing it on crappieben. 

Which entry # and names are you?

- 41. Ben Winter & Jason Hanson ?

Only Ben listed, but I want to be sure we get the right team.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Does that open a spot?


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry but no, the spot was already filled.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

where are the results for this thing?


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Stickied at the top of this forum - LIVE LEADERBOARD in the subject.


----------

